# Paris Hiltons free from jail



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

heres the story

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070607/ap_on_en_tv/paris_hilton


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I was listening to the radio on the way to work, "due to medical conditions" She will be on house arrest. B.S.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

That's bullshit!! Only a rich celebrity could getaway with this. Medical condition? I guess her herpes flaired up again....


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

what a joke....makes a mockery of the whole system


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullshit..

"Paris Hilton has been fitted for ankle bracelet and reassigned to house arrest, after authorities decided to release Hilton from jail due to medical reasons, this according to Los Angeles County Sheriff's Dept. spokesperson, Steve Whitmore.

Reporters hammered away about Paris' medical condition during a press conference in front of the jail, where she was released early this morning, but Whitmore said that due to confidentiality laws, he could not discuss even the slightest health-related details.

Paris will be under house confinement in her West Hollywood home for 40 days, where she has a 3000-4000 ft. radius of freedom. Her jail cell was 96 square feet. After the 40 days are up, Whitmore says she will have "fulfilled her debt to society."

Whitmore made it clear that Paris was not released early -- she was reassigned. She is technically still in custody"

WTF..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

what the f*ck is that?!
that's not right at all.... none of us would be lucky enough to continue our sentence in the luxury of our own home, why should she! f*ck that.... we need to put her ass back in jail. f*cking celebrity favorism.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, chances are, regular people wouldn't have gotten her sentence anyway. After a DUI and a minor probabtion violation, most people wouldn't go to jail. BUT, she was sentenced to 45, she should do 45. As far as home arrest goes, oh my how horrible,I wouldn't mind being sentenced to spend time in her luxury home.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plenty of people are put on house arrest for nonviolent crimes. Of course it doesnt hurt to be rich....but that doesnt necessarily make a difference. You just need to petition to do your time under house arrest and if your crime is not violent there is a good chance you will get it. It is less expensive for tax payers and frees up jail space for violent offenders. The only unusual thing here is that she started out with jail time and had it switched to house arrest.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

She musta slept with all the officers.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

man the cops must have the germ now! lol







and doesin't paris look cross eyed?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

yo, Paris Hilton has major street cred now cuz she's done time in the joint... so don't front on her and Martha Stewart - they're both G's now.

btw, do you think Paris is rocking a teardrop tattoo? that's hot!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So instead of being in jail she's grounded now? Haha.

I don't really care. Chances are it was related to other inmates and her personal safety as a celebrity, but they didn't want to say anything like that because it would look just as bad. That, or she really did get sick. A nasty cough can develop pretty quick in certain conditions and her doctor could play that up rather easily.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats hot


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Here's how I understand that it all went down:

She is a celebrity and high-profile for the the entertainment media, but very low on the food chain in the eyes of the justice system.

The judge sentenced her to 45 days in an over-populated jail system. Minor offenders are only required to serve 10% of total time. This way space in the jails can be made for more serious offenses.

On Sunday, Paris left the MTV movie awards show and went to jail around 11pm. She then spent mon-tue-wed in jail. Then, was released EARLY this morning. She has good lawyers who got her 3 days of jailtime to count for 5 full days to meet the 10% minimum!

Now, she can be released on probation for the remainder of her sentence.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

god I hate modern society and how they put these morons we call celebrities on pedestals and let them get away with everything they please.
Which is worse, those celebrates that do "bend the law" or society that lets them do it.

I'm moving to a deserted island. F_ck this place.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

its reported that she was going to have a "mental breakdown" and thus was released


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Somebody got paid off...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope she dies...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

she's obviously been crying and bitching a lot. and the guards were probably fed up with her bullsh*t.

she's so stupid that she'll probably go out on the town and wonder why the police come and arrest her again.

on my way home last night on the radio they were saying she was constantly crying in her cell and on the phone, and that she constantly complained about how cold it was, and complained about anything else she could see or hear.

send her to Devil's Island in French Guyana...that will sort her out...Papillon style.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

now she can continue her alcohol and coke habit..

so hot!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What a crock of sh*t...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shure is ,,, why wasnt i a hilton dam it....! wares my cheese or slice of the pie or what ever ya call it


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

as bad as paris is, you gotta blame her parents for letting her get that way.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

House arrest would be alright if it was some average joe living in a basement suit. But her house is probably a f*cking blast to stay at. What a f*cking stupid whore, she should be shot


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

if they are gonna give her about 41 times the amount of space to roam around, maybe they should increase the sentance by that much.... maybe its just my hate for Paris Hilton making me say this, in which case, im OK with that


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Just wondering if noone elts saw this comming? Did anyone expect that she would stay for the full term? I was suprized she got 3 days...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its not even whether we thought she would ride it out or not. she is a "celebrity" (for some reason other than giving mean ass blowjobs and being a really lousy lay(ive never seen a girl be that uninterested in sex.lol) and she would obviously get treated differently. i thought it only extended to her getting a pretty sh*tty prison sentence. with all her bullshit excuses i cant believe the judge bought it all.

now all of a sudden she has a f*cking medical condition? id LOVE to know what medical condition it was. "cum dumpster" isnt a medical condition, neither is "jailbait-itis". last night i heard she was crying a lot and complaing that her cell was too cold...so how the hell does that develop into a medical condition severe enough for her to released?!?!?!

if i was in jail and complained about the cold and cried all day i would get my ass kicked, not sent home. it's not f*cking summer camp.

this is really pathetic and makes the US corrections system look weak. they cant even stand up to some scrawny rich sexually overused whore with a floppy labia.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I am not saying its right, I see it far from fair. Its just another in the long list of Celebs getting off, after doing crimes. When I herd how long she would get I asked my wife how long she would serve... I was saying she would not serve any of it, my wife thought she would see a week...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder if any correction officers even got any action???









"ill give you a BJ if you turn up the heat in my cell..."


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

ha, i wonder if its a coincidence, but south park is on right now... its a paris hilton episode...


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

wow she spent one day in jail and she got out


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Money talks, bullshit walks!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

she probably slapped her doctor with like a 100,000$ and he wrote a fake perscription lol or she just sucked him off


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

need_redz said:


> she probably slapped her doctor with like a 100,000$ and he wrote a fake perscription lol or she just sucked him off


lol im sure he did the slapping ya money talks


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

haha lol one of the 2 or both....for sure :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Paris Hilton's release from jail may be short lived.

Hours after she was sent home under house arrest Thursday for an undisclosed medical condition, the judge who put her in jail for violating her reckless-driving probation ordered her into court to decide if she should go back behind bars.

Hilton must report to court at 9 a.m. Friday, Superior Court spokesman Allan Parachini told The Associated Press.

"My understanding is she will be brought in in a sheriff's vehicle from her home," Parachini said.

The celebrity inmate was sent home from the Los Angeles County jail's Lynwood lockup shortly after 2 a.m. in a stunning reduction to her original 45-day sentence. She had reported to jail Sunday night after attending the MTV Movie Awards in a strapless designer dress.

She was ordered to finish her sentence under house arrest, meaning she could not leave her four-bedroom, three-bath home in the Hollywood Hills until next month.

City Attorney Rocky Delgadillo complained that he learned of her release the same way as almost everyone else - through news reports.

Then, late Thursday, he filed a petition questioning whether Sheriff Lee Baca should be held in contempt of court for releasing Hilton - and demanding that she be held in custody. Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer's decision to haul Hilton back to the courtroom came shortly after.

"It is the city attorney's position that the decision on whether or not Ms. Hilton should be released early and placed on electronic monitoring should be made by Judge Sauer and not the Sheriff's Department," said Jeffrey Isaacs of the city attorney's office.

Sauer himself had expressed his unhappiness with Hilton's release before Delgadillo asked him to return her to court. When he sentenced Hilton to jail last month, he ruled specifically that she could not serve her sentence at home under electronic monitoring.

Delgadillo's office indicated that it would argue that the Sheriff's Department violated Sauer's May 4 sentencing order.

Baca defended the decision to release Hilton, saying it was based on medical advice.

"It isn't wise to keep a person in jail with her problem over an extended period of time and let the problem get worse," he told the Los Angeles Times on Thursday, declining to specify Hilton's condition.

"My message to those who don't like celebrities is that punishing celebrities more than the average American is not justice," Baca said.

As word spread earlier Thursday that the 26-year-old poster child for bad celebrity behavior was back home, radio helicopter pilots who normally report on traffic conditions were dispatched to hover over her house and describe it to morning commuters. Paparazzi photographers on the ground quickly assembled outside its gates.

Hilton herself kept a low profile, although late in the morning a man arrived outside her house with a supply of cupcakes he said she had instructed him to distribute to the media horde.

Her parents also arrived and briefly entered, then left, the home.

Shortly before noon, Hilton issued a statement through her attorney.

"I want to thank the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department and staff of the Century Regional Detention Center for treating me fairly and professionally," she said. "I am going to serve the remaining 40 days of my sentence. I have learned a great deal from this ordeal and hope that others have learned from my mistakes."

Attorneys differed on whether her treatment was unusual.

"She would have gotten out early if she was plain Jane," said Leonard Levine, who has handled numerous probation violation cases. He noted that overcrowding in the Los Angeles County jail system has led to thousands of nonviolent offenders serving only 10 percent of their sentences. "She did as much time as a normal person would have done."

Loyola University law professor Laurie Levenson said that she suspected the deal for Hilton's early release was in the works even before she entered the jail system - and that officials probably were anxious to get her out of their custody.

"The time and resources needed to take care of a Paris Hilton are huge," she said. "They have to make sure she is safe and her medical needs are attended to. Everything they did was going to be looked at under a microscope."

Levine said that with rewards being offered for pictures of Hilton in custody, jail officials would have had to monitor the cell phone cameras of every employee.

Rene Seidel of the Los Angeles County Department of Health Services said he had "never heard of" an inmate being released from jail for a medical condition.

Inmates with a cold are sent to a jail clinic, he said, and the seriously ill go to the jail ward of the Los Angeles County-USC Medical Center.

Hilton's path to jail began Sept. 7, when she failed a sobriety test after police saw her weaving down a Hollywood street in her Mercedes-Benz on what she said was a late-night run to a hamburger stand.

She pleaded no contest to reckless driving and was sentenced to 36 months' probation, alcohol education and $1,500 in fines.

In the months that followed she was stopped twice by officers who discovered her driving on a suspended license. The second stop landed her in Sauer's courtroom, where he sentenced her to jail.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


>


oh i know you want to play the game...so here ya go..

http://www.gsn.com/minigames/minigame.php?id=20


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RAFAEL C said:


>


oh i know you want to play the game...so here ya go..

http://www.gsn.com/minigames/minigame.php?id=20
[/quote]







thats pretty fun


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

FHVWC

If you do not know what that means, urbandictionary.com


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> FHVWC


hahaahaa!! Agreed!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope she has to go back to jail f*cking dumb bitch


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

You might think that Dog and Beth Chapman -- the toughest, hardest bounty hunters around -- might take a tough stance against Paris Hilton's early release. Think again!

The Chapmans, who spoke exclusively to TMZ late last night, have both spent a little time in jails themselves and think that Paris has already been punished enough for what they call a "traffic offense" -- and they have just one question for all those outraged observers: Have you ever spent even an hour in jail?

Dog, star of A&E's "Dog the Bounty Hunter," says he gave serious thought to making a very unusual plea to the judge in Paris' case after hearing of the 45-day sentence. "I was going to offer to do the 45 days for her," he says. "And if anyone hates jail, my brother, it's Dog Chapman." Dog's prescription for punishing Paris? Putting Paris under "Dog Arrest" and having Beth give Paris a stern talking-to about drinking, driving and life.

Beth tells us that in her 20 years in the bail bonds biz, she's never seen anyone who committed Paris' crime -- which she calls essentially a "traffic offense" -- get such a stiff sentence. "That L.A. City Attorney [Rocky Delgadillo] is a joke. Three days in isolation for a person like Paris is more than enough. What you can't do is waste taxpayer money so a bunch of people can get their rocks off."

SOURCE - http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/08/dog-and-beth...ure-full-of-it/


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Great, more useless babble from more idiotic celebrities.

Don't even get me started on those two white trash, wana be public officals.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Geis said:


> Great, more useless babble from more idiotic celebrities.
> 
> Don't even get me started on those two white trash, wana be public officals.


hahaha.. i know dog has had some popularity on this site. i just had to see what remarks everyone had to say... totally nuts. i hope paris goes back to jail. f*cking money talks...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Great, more useless babble from more idiotic celebrities.
> 
> Don't even get me started on those two white trash, wana be public officals.


hahaha.. i know dog has had some popularity on this site. i just had to see what remarks everyone had to say... totally nuts. i hope paris goes back to jail. *f*cking the DA* and *money* talks...
[/quote]

Fixed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this picture makes me happy. she's back in court and hopefully getting her dumb whore ass thrown back in jail.










UPDATE: PARIS IS GOING TO SERVE THE ENTIRE 45 DAY SENTENCE WITHOUT THE 23 DAY REDUCTION AND NO HOUSE ARREST. SHE SCREAMED "ITS NOT RIGHT!" THEN SCREAMED "MOM!!!"

AHAHHAHHAH. this brings so much joy to my heart.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

That brings a smile to my face!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Geis said:


> That brings a smile to my face!


+1


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHA

hope she topped up on her semen supply last night. its going to be cold and lonely in jail...again...

stupid whore.

get that floppy labia back into your cell


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Geis said:


> That brings a smile to my face!


+2


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

DO THE JUSTICE!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I wish someone in the jail would do the rest of the world a favor and just kill her. If that happened the killer should be set free due to good behavior.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Alright! Now that's more like it! Can someone tell me how spoiled you have to be to scream "MOM" at age 26? Come on. This is getting ridiculous. About time her spoiled no talent butt got a shot of the Real life.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, I take back what I said.
Good thing that judge didnt wuss out.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> this picture makes me happy. she's back in court and hopefully getting her dumb whore ass thrown back in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT F*CKING ROCKS!!!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Best news I've heard all day, congrats to the judge for enforcing the sentence.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ah yes, my artistic talent surfaces!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

good times


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hahaha shes going back great news


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

http://hiltoncryface.ytmnd.com/


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

shes crying because shes going to miss the sopranos finale


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GREATEST sh*t I HEARD ALL DAY.....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the f*ckin prison probably gets HBO









or she'll complain again and get sent home in time for it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

All the News coverage on this Paris thing is reall getting old put her in jail and dont listen to her bs lies like she has medical issues and suicide bs


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

let her commit suicide maybe it will save some of her dogs from killing themselves

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http...%3Doff%26sa%3DG


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

now thats HOT!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you know the dumb hoe's going to write a book about her time in jail(have a book written for her), the sad thing is that it will probably be a best seller...

I view all celebrities as side show freaks that are there for my entertainment...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't believe this sh*t's on CNN headline breaking news. It's f*cking Paris Hilton. I think she may be the smartest human on the planet or the entire world who watches her are the dumbest. They said she's paid 100g's a night to just show up at parties and now that's gonna double after she's out. I'll never understand Hollywood, it's another world to me.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

who gives a flying dog turd about her?
im glad she is going back to prison, but as soon as she gets out she will release a book and make 100's of television apearneces and earn way over $1million just from that


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

At least the people in jail are alll gettin off now, sh*t i better go commite a crime, ill go up in there and smack a bitch


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Maddam Tussaud's Wax Museum in New York has a good sense of humor!!! They put some new clothes on their Paris Hilton sculpture:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

coutl said:


> All the News coverage on this Paris thing is reall getting old put her in jail and dont listen to her bs lies like she has medical issues and suicide bs


I could only wish she had suicidal tendancies.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i heard she was taken to the infirmary(for some bullshit)and her lawyer is trying to get her out again.









stfu and serve the time and be done with it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

they say she will only probably end up serving another 17-18 days...

that really isnt that much. own up and do your time, bitch!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

LOL @ the vid with the song "had a bad day" in the background.hahhahaha


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I view all celebrities as* side show freaks *that are there for my entertainment...


QFT!

If any anything, I hope this whole ordeal will bring light to people eyes and that we need stop making these morons part of society's everyday life.

To hope more on the subject:
I also hope that it shows that our judiciary system is so far beyond f_cked and that money drives our everyday life and I wish something could be done.

Sad to say but even I find this hard to believe that this fact will ever change.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Geis said:


> I view all celebrities as* side show freaks *that are there for my entertainment...


QFT!

If any anything, I hope this whole ordeal will bring light to people eyes and that we need stop making these morons part of society's everyday life.

To hope more on the subject:
I also hope that it shows that our judiciary system is so far beyond f_cked and that money drives our everyday life and I wish something could be done.

Sad to say but even I find this hard to believe that this fact will ever change.








[/quote]
you can wish in one hand... and crap in the other... see what gets filled first.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That dumb B**** needs to get what she deserves it is sad that money buys freedom. They just didn't want the inmates to have their way with such a celebrity


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

lol she probally fucked him


----------

